# care information indian ornamental(p.regalis)



## stephen666 (Jun 8, 2010)

any one got a care sheet for a indian ornamental(p.regalis)thinkin of getting one just cant find much info on them thanku


----------



## invertasnakes (Feb 1, 2009)

Here ya go matey Phong's Tarantulas! - The Indian ornamental Trantula (Poecilotheria regalis) :2thumb:


----------



## stephen666 (Jun 8, 2010)

cheers bud not much on em at all thanks for this


----------



## Mutley.100 (Nov 3, 2008)

Have a word with Kyle , he'll sort you out . He's got a fair few Poecilotheria inc a female that's got a date with my MM in the next few days .


----------



## Danhalen (Jun 6, 2008)

Tarantula Forum View topic - A newbie guide to Poecilotheria


----------



## stephen666 (Jun 8, 2010)

kyle works in there on a saturday i was thinkin about picking one up in the week while im off work,plus just wanted to o a little bit off research just to make sure it was what i was after as i know they have a good bite and very fast but made up my mind its what i want i like the markings on them


----------



## stephen666 (Jun 8, 2010)

thanku 
Danhalen found this very helpful good lookin spieces make my collection stand out chers for this


----------



## Mutley.100 (Nov 3, 2008)

stephen666 said:


> kyle works in there on a saturday i was thinkin about picking one up in the week while im off work,plus just wanted to o a little bit off research just to make sure it was what i was after as i know they have a good bite and very fast but made up my mind its what i want i like the markings on them


He's left school now and I think he's finished all his exams too . You've a good chance of seeing him in there in the week .


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

Danhalen said:


> Tarantula Forum View topic - A newbie guide to Poecilotheria


:lol2: Nice little plug there Dan!


----------



## Mutley.100 (Nov 3, 2008)

GRB said:


> :lol2: Nice little plug there Dan!



He must of forgotten they're on here too .


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

Mutley.100 said:


> He must of forgotten they're on here too .


I've not had a look closely but I think he was updating them? Maybe it's a new version. I do like the ventral shots, a good resource in one place.


----------



## stephen666 (Jun 8, 2010)

i didnt know, yeah pop in there in the week fingers crossed hes still got em in,another small question whats the best glass sealent for making the tanks as i have made the tanks and also made mesh lids for them all smoothed perfectly cut just a case of joining them together


----------



## stephen666 (Jun 8, 2010)

i will pop in there in the week then better when kyles in,anyone know what sealent they use to join glass as i have had the glass cut to make up five tanks made the lids ready just need help on the sealent then i can rehouse all my tarantulas in smart tanks all looking the same thanku


----------

